# Hauling dirt bikes in an 06 CC shortbed



## homer371 (Jan 19, 2006)

I was all set to buy a 2006 CC Frontier for a dirt bike hauler until the issue of tailgate strength came up. The bed is short enough that the rear tires would rest about 6 inches from the end of the tailgate. With two bikes that could be up to 300 lbs. I need to hear from anyone who hauls motorcycles in the CC shortbed. Did the tailgate bend? 

I have stood on the tailgate at the dealers lot and I weigh 245 lbs and everything seemed ok. However I read a post on a toyota board describing how someone's brother's 05 CC tailgate bent from hauling just one bike. Supposedly the dealer replaced the tailgate under warranty.


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

I haven't hauled any bikes in my nissan, but I did a lot in my old ford ranger which was the base model from 94 and I used to haul my streetbike around in the back all the time...didn't bend the tailgate at all.

I believe as long as the tailgate cable are secure you wouldn't have any bend in the tailgate.
On my frontier the previous owner broke one of the cords and didn't replace it.

The tailgate is slightly bent to one side so that even with a new cable it hangs on one side more than the other cable.

Still can hold all the weight though..my wife and I were sitting on the tailgate yesterday together.


----------



## Sea Noel (Jan 18, 2006)

homer371 said:


> I was all set to buy a 2006 CC Frontier for a dirt bike hauler until the issue of tailgate strength came up. The bed is short enough that the rear tires would rest about 6 inches from the end of the tailgate. With two bikes that could be up to 300 lbs. I need to hear from anyone who hauls motorcycles in the CC shortbed. Did the tailgate bend?
> 
> I have stood on the tailgate at the dealers lot and I weigh 245 lbs and everything seemed ok. However I read a post on a toyota board describing how someone's brother's 05 CC tailgate bent from hauling just one bike. Supposedly the dealer replaced the tailgate under warranty.


I have hauled my 1962 Harley Sportster with the back tire resting on the edge of the tailgate and its just fine. I added extra cables for support in case of damage but nothing happened and we are talking quite a bit more weight than the average dirt bike


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

I've hauled my two dirt bikes many times and both fit fine. Both rear tires were on the tailgate with me standing on it as well. Not a problem in the world. :thumbup:


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

from what I've read, the Taco tailgate has bent from people sitting on it...ours however seems pretty stout to me but I've only had me and my father in law standing on it (on the sides of it) while lifting a 25 yr old projection tv (weighed about 300# but we just picked up one end).

Another thing to think about is that a load onthe tailgate while driving down the road is going to put a lot more stress on the tailgate than the same weight sitting there with the truck stopped.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

It helps if you can compress the rear shocks to take out some bounce from the bikes suspension. I use a ratchet strap to hold the rear end down.


----------



## homer371 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The other thing I have questions about is the channel system. Has anyone had any problems with the cleats pulling out of the channel or bending it?


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

If you are still concerned, you can just get a length of "C" channel from a steel supplier, maybe even the local home depot would have one big enough. use this under the rear wheel of each bike to transfer some of the load off of the t-gate and onto the main bed. Heck, even cheaper would be to buy a 12 foot long 2x12, cut it in half, and just park the bikes on the boards whenever you load them. The 2x12 would almost support the rear end of the bike by itself at such a short length (I'm thinking of the 2 or so feet of the length of the tailgate). this would just about solve the issue. you could even glue carpet to the underside of the board so it didn't slide around on the paint of the bed or bedliner. cheap, easy, and effective is always my favorite method!
Good Luck
:cheers: Johnny


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't know how the weight compares to your two dirt bikes, but I've had no problem (at least not yet) with following setup (notice how far back it sits due to the RollBak cover canister). Of course, I use the Utili-Track system to tie it (and other stuff) down and haven't had any problems.









-Scope


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

I just thought of this, too. The most stress the tailgate is going to see is while the four wheeler is being loaded into the bed. At the moment that the front tires leave the ramp and roll onto the tailgate, most of the 600 pounds of the four wheeler and my 160 pounds are being supported by the tailgate. I imagine that I'm not the first, or the heaviest, person to drive a 4 wheeler into the bed of a Frontier. If there was a big problem there'd probably be alot more posts about it.

Hope that made sense,
-Scope


----------

